# 50 Arabian horses...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

I have posted this on the back porch, but will post it on here too. If anyone is in Wisc. or the surrounding states and can help these poor horses PLEASE call the numbers I have listed below.

I have recently been contacted by a veternarian friend in the U.P. that explained they have recently landed a neglect case where 50 arabian horses (of all ages and sexes) are in danger of starvation. The owner is being prosectued by the Co. and the horses are going to be taken away from him.

The horses are located in Delta Co., in the Rapid River area. The Delta Co. Animal Control is seeking any help to quickly place these animals in GOOD HOMES

An example of the pathedic conditions, as I was told, some of the stallions are living in stock trailers with very little food and probably hardly any water.

If you or anyone you may know is interested in adopting a horse

PLEASE IMMEDIATELY CONTACT: Lynda Reese at [email protected]

Or the Escanaba Vet Clinic, Dr. Marlene Mackie, 906-786-8020

Or the Delta Co. Animal Control (did not get that number, but ck on line)

Or contact , Janet Gross at Beekman Therapeutic Ridng Center, Lansing, MI 517-755-2174 or [email protected]

Please!!! Pass this information on to other chat boards or areas you think may help find these horses out of trouble. Time is not on their side at this point, especially during this time of the year!

Corinne (Ce)


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 11, 2008)

If it's okay with you, I will copy and paste your post and send as an email to a friend of mine who has Arabs and belongs to a riding club in WI. Sure hope there are homes found very soon for these poor horses


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

PLEASE do...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 12, 2008)

Date: January 11, 2008 at 14:51:39

From: auntyweehaa, [216.157.209.48]

Subject: UP Horses- PLEASE HOLD RESPONSES

Over the past 24 hours we have been overwhelmed with responses via email and by phone regarding the herd in the UP.

Being the International League for the Protection of Horses is now involved, we are very confident things will be handled appropriately so at this time we are asking for everyone to HOLD YOUR RESPONSES and do not contact us at this time.

If you have passed this information on to another site, PLEASE HELP US by passing this posting on as well.

We will be sure to keep everyone posted on this issue as the situation changes or if we need more help.

Thanks so much to everybody for responding quickly and showing your concerns.

This has been posted on the back porch. and I am posting it here as well. Thanks to all who emailed me about them. Corinne


----------

